# What to do?



## Im redy 4 u (Dec 13, 2007)

I am wanting to learn self defence but also I want to know how to strike quite well.  I can only do one martial art at a time.  I am currently trying to decide between Muay Thai and Jujutsu.  Obviously, Jujutsu is better for self defence but are you taught to strike in jujutsu as well as you are in muay thai?  I was thinking of maybe doing a year of muay thai and then starting on jujutsu.  I was also thinking of doing Vale Tudo. I don't know what to do.  I am 15.  What are your opinions? Thanks.


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 13, 2007)

Howdy.
There are many threads on this forum that you can search through to get information on different styles and such. I might suggest that you start here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=698
I hope you find what you're looking for.
~JB


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2007)

*I don't know what to do. I am 15. What are your opinions? *

First please do not take this the wrong way but being 15 it really is'nt your decission it would be your mom and dads. Now to your question what is the sole purpose of wanting to learn self defense it looks cool or is it more than that. Do you also want to learn the art? How much time can ou give to learning with school? Do you have a way there being only 15, have you arrange something with your parents on that and if not you need to without there support how can one train.

Please take the time to talk to your elders and with them go and check out want is in your area.

I hope you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## Im redy 4 u (Dec 13, 2007)

My parents are fine with me wanting to do a martial art.  They said they will take me, so that is not a problem.  Erm ... I want to learn a martial art so I can defend myself if needs be.  I would just like to know what I should do.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2007)

Im redy 4 u said:


> My parents are fine with me wanting to do a martial art. They said they will take me, so that is not a problem. Erm ... I want to learn a martial art so I can defend myself if needs be. I would just like to know what I should do.


 
Then if they are fine with it, the next step is simple you have choosen to arts, your first move is locate to training halls and make a trip to both of them watch a class afterward go to the head instructor and have a talk and if all goes well wiegh the option of both pro and con to each style that you have choosen and make the decission. Remember it is more important to hav a great instructor than to have  a great style, the instructor is the key to any Dojo. I hope this will start you on your way.


----------



## searcher (Dec 14, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Then if they are fine with it, the next step is simple you have choosen to arts, *your first move is locate to training halls and make a trip to both of them watch a class afterward go to the head instructor and have a talk and if all goes well wiegh the option of both pro and con to each style that you have choosen and make the decission. Remember it is more important to hav a great instructor than to have a great style, the instructor is the key to any Dojo.* I hope this will start you on your way.


 

This is perfect advice.    To Terry you must listen.   He is a very wise man and you *WILL* benefit from his advice.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2007)

Visiting both schools is a great idea. Muay Thai is an excellent self-defense art for one-on-one, mutually unarmed situations. _You will be hit during training_, which is part of what makes it so good for learning self-defense in a erlatively short time. What is meant by "jujutsu" varies widely so it's hard to say how useful it will be for your needs. But as indicated above, what the instructor does with the art is more important than the art itself, so you really need to check out both places.


----------



## Guardian (Dec 14, 2007)

_What ever you decide to take, make sure your happy with your decision (since both systems are good), make sure you put your heart into which ever one you decide on, for without your heart being into it, your wasting your time and money._

_G_


----------



## TKDJUDO (Dec 15, 2007)

I was 15 once, and my parents didn't know anything about martial arts. What I did was I searched under Wikipedia the things you learn under certain martial arts and yes, I decided to learn martial arts for the self-defense part because you don't know what will happen to you on the streets these days. Anyways, it's really unfortunate that you can only learn one martial art at a time because it is really beneficial to have a secondary martial art on the side.

With Jujitsu, it's more of defense and grappling but there is some striking involved. With Muay Thai, im hearing that it's pure offence but some instructors do add a little defensive flavour to their programs so check some schools out to see what suits you.

If your focus is more on self-defense, then jujitsu is probably better because like I said, there is SOME striking. Other than that, I really recommend Wing Chun, Taekwondo, Hapkido or Jeet Kune Do (Jeet Kune Do by the way is a mixture of fast-paced Striking and self-defense).

Hope this helps.:cheers:


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 15, 2007)

searcher said:


> This is perfect advice.    To Terry you must listen.   He is a very wise man and you *WILL* benefit from his advice.



Yes!  You should go to the schools and meet the Instructors.  You can make your decision then.  When you make the decision, then you practice continually, and practice HARD.  No matter which school.  You don't give any backtalk to the Teacher, no questioning.  Just learn, and practice, continually.

You will benefit from whatever school you go to, as long as the Teacher is good, and you try hard.  Which Art you choose is secondary to these things, that is how I see it!

Besides, as you alluded to at first, you may wish to cross train in another Art after some experience in one.  15 is such a good age to do this!  You have many rewarding experiences to look forward to on this journey!



All the Best,

Robert


----------



## Adept (Dec 16, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> no questioning.


 
Intelligent and well meaning questions are, of course, to be encouraged.


----------



## searcher (Dec 16, 2007)

The good thing is, that even if you start training in one style, you can always switch if it does not work for you.   JMO.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 16, 2007)

Im redy 4 u said:


> I don't know what to do. I am 15. What are your opinions? Thanks.


 
My opinion is you have to be 18 to join this forum, so you must have lied when you signed up here at MT.

AoG


----------



## redfang (Dec 22, 2007)

Im redy 4 u said:


> I am wanting to learn self defence but also I want to know how to strike quite well. I can only do one martial art at a time. I am currently trying to decide between Muay Thai and Jujutsu. Obviously, Jujutsu is better for self defence but are you taught to strike in jujutsu as well as you are in muay thai? I was thinking of maybe doing a year of muay thai and then starting on jujutsu. I was also thinking of doing Vale Tudo. I don't know what to do. I am 15. What are your opinions? Thanks.


Jujutsu is better for self defense? How do you figure? I don't really agree that either one is clearly superior defensively.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2007)

redfang said:


> Jujutsu is better for self defense? How do you figure? I don't really agree that either one is clearly superior defensively.



It depends quite a bit on what threat you figure you'll be facing...let alone how either of these very different arts works for an individual person. I'd say the MMAers have shown they're a nice combo.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 22, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> My opinion is you have to be 18 to join this forum, so you must have lied when you signed up here at MT.
> 
> AoG


 
I lie about my age all the time though admittedly the other way! MT is obviously such a good place that people really want to be on here even if they have to say they are older ( and hasn't everyone done that at some time?)

Vale Tudo is a type of competition not a style so anyone saying they teach it should be looked at closely. Mixed martial arts is a style though and you may find that's what you want to do but again you and your parents will need to look closely at any class to make sure it's suitable for you. It has striking and grappling but may be geared towards competing and for adults. 
good luck though with whatever you chose.


----------



## ares (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe that most fights happen within an 18 inch area. That's why I study kempo. Both arts you mentioned are excellent, but as in all martial arts you get out what you put in. good luck in you journey.


----------



## tellner (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's a snip from the material from our self defense course:



> *General Notes on martial self-defense and martial arts programs
> *The old Motown song says "You better shop around". This applies to martial arts schools as well as boyfriends. Finding a good school where you are happy is more important than finding the "right style" of martial art or the best possible self-defense program. Dont suspend your judgement just because this is an unfamiliar activity. Trust your instincts. Use common sense. Be courteous and expect the same from teachers and senior students.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tellner, I like that!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 23, 2007)

Tellner, that's some great material!


----------



## tellner (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you. As soon as I get the domain name back from the domain squatters it will be back up along with the rest of the notes packet.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can't do both then IMO I would go with the muey thai. The reason I say this is I feel that BJJ is more for 1 on 1 fighting. It doesn't help you on the street if you are facing two or more people. While you're grappling with one the other attacker could be kicking the crap out of you. At least with muey thai your standing up and not on the ground. I would deffinitely learn grappling though at some point in time.


----------

